# Scrollbares Div soll bei Klick an aktuelle Position springen



## Harzteufel (26. Mai 2006)

Hallo,
ich habe mir mit Hilfe von zwei Divs eine kleine Bildergalerie erstellt. Im oberen Teil hat man horizontal angeordnet die Vorschaubilder (man kann auch horizontal scrollen) und im Div darunter befindet sich das Bild in vergrößerter Darstellung.
Mein Problem: Wenn ich mit der Maus im Vorschaubereich scrolle und ein Bild anklicke wird dieses zwar geladen und vergrößert dargestellt, nur bleibt das obere Div nicht an der Position stehen, sondern springt wieder zurück (also ganz nach links)!?
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit dies zu ändern, so dass die obere Position erhalten bleibt und ich nicht jedes mal wieder von vorn (von links) durchscrollen muss?

Besten Dank,
Harzteufel


----------



## Maik (26. Mai 2006)

Schau dir hierzu das Kapitel SELFHTML: HTML/XHTML / Verweise (Links) / Projekt-interne Verweise / Anker definieren und Verweise zu Ankern an.


----------

